# Hay train



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a flatcar load I've never seen before:


 





 


Burl


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Are they seeding some of the new ROW north out of town perhaps?


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that, I think I will add a flatcar load of hay to my work train. 
Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

An interesting pic Burl.  It doesn't look like the hay bales are secured so maybe it was for another purpose than use with animals. 


Anyway the old adage says "there's a prototpe for everything"  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif  It certainly makes a change from coal.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Say Burl, isn't that the protype single end Bulkhead car you just built??????


Rod F.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Moving target for an archery competition????


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

The hay bales are used at work sites along with a barrier tarp to act as a silt barrier to keep piled dirt from washing into mashes or water ways.


One type:


Erosion and Sediment Control http://www.spec-net.com.au/links/link329.htm


TERRASTOP SILT FENCE 

Terrastop high quality Silt Fence is made from durable UV resistant woven polypropylene, designed specifically to reduce soil sediment run off from contained areas. It eliminates the need of wire mesh backing for speed of installation. Water is allowed to filter through the fabric while suspended soil particles settle to the ground.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

What you can't see so well on the back of the flatcar is a contraption for spraying seed/straw. They took a trip up to the end of Crawford branch, spraying seed on the way up & straw on the way back down. But it was unusually windy today, so it was more like it shredded everything into a fine mist that landed everywhere it shouldn't. 

Rod: yes, that is the prototype. 

Burl


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Burl on 01/04/2008 8:05 PM
What you can't see so well on the back of the flatcar is a contraption for spraying seed/straw. They took a trip up to the end of Crawford branch, spraying seed on the way up & straw on the way back down. But it was unusually windy today, so it was more like it shredded everything into a fine mist that landed everywhere it shouldn't. 

Rod: yes, that is the prototype. 

Burl


Thought so, thanks.  Looks like Jeffro's flatcar found another use for a bit of  machinery....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

After all the times I have sat and watch trains go by  I don't think I have  ever seen a  flat car or any other car with a load of HAY on it.   Unless they put it in a box car with the doors closed


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

O'course, can't tell from here, but it's much more likely that's _straw_ rather than hay.


H'rummmph.... city boys!


 


Jack


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

So, are they putting down ground cover to help prevent errosion around the trackes? I've seen seeded straw used around freeway off ramps here and there around the central coast, it wouldn't surprise me that the railroads would use the same technique.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the title should be "Hey, train!"????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess they figured they needed to do a little errosion control.  Ha just plant Kuddzu and that will fix it and everything else around it for life.


----------

